# Rodney off his food



## HannahHarding87 (12 mo ago)

Hiya

we have a 7 month old, Rodney. He is normally a gannet for anything, however today he is turning his nose up at everything, I've tried all the usual favorites, his food is in his bowl to graze but nothing.

How long do you leave it before a vet apt, it is a hot day so could just be off it for that reason.

thank you in advance


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Dogs are often off their food on a hot day, if he is otherwise well, drinking well, weeing, pooing and playing I would just keep an eye on things.

Lethargic with other signs then I would try to pop him to the vets for a check


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

So I had that a few times when Monty was teething.
The vet said, if lethargic, bring in immediately, otherwise wait 24 hours and see, if he eats then. Drinking is the important part. hope that helps


----------



## HannahHarding87 (12 mo ago)

Lena11 said:


> So I had that a few times when Monty was teething.
> The vet said, if lethargic, bring in immediately, otherwise wait 24 hours and see, if he eats then. Drinking is the important part. hope that helps


Thank you, he is tired today but its been a busy weekend so its generally expected on a Monday, he hasn't had much water to be honest. Looks like it'll be a little visit tomorrow and no doggy day care at this rate


----------



## HannahHarding87 (12 mo ago)

** UPDATE** So we have realized, Rodney the scoundrel refused to eat because he wanted the kittens food instead..... so in a nutshell, he was having a tantrum. He is a doggy day care today so all is good.

Thank you for your comments all the same, we clearly have a naughty dog on our hands!


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Can’t blame a guy for trying 😉.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol - good try Rodney! Cockapoos are very smart! 

Glad to hear he is OK


----------

